# Brown discharge with small blood bits



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a bit of advice please.

I am 11 weeks and 5 days with a twin pregnancy.  I stopped taking my progesterone pessaries during this week and have brown discharge on thursday, Friday and then tonight there is bits of red blood mixed in it.  I went to the EPU yesterday and thy scanned me to check the babies were ok which they were but the nurse didn't check the discharge or give me any indication if it is normal.  I don't want I ring them tonight but I am starting to worry.  I have my 12 week scan on Monday with the consultant so I want a little reassurance before then.  

Thank you for reading xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mrs Ripple

Yes it can be normal to bleed in early pregnancy. Especially if had progesterone. If everything was fine in Friday that is reassuring. 

She won't have discharged you as she will have known you had your scan on Monday. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you kaz, this is so scary xxx


----------

